# Question about acrylic aerosol paint.



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

Is it completely necessary to use acrylic lacquer over acrylic base? What happens if a lacquer is not used?


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

It isnt absolutely necessary. If you use a metallic base then its more recommended to use a lacquer as opposed to if you had used a solid base.

If you don't use it your finish will look matt (not at all shiny) and will not have as much protection as if you had used it.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

The Z'eer said:


> Is it completely necessary to use acrylic lacquer over acrylic base? What happens if a lacquer is not used?


Lacquer is there for a reason, to add shine and protection.


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

raze599 said:


> It isnt absolutely necessary. If you use a metallic base then its more recommended to use a lacquer as opposed to if you had used a solid base.
> 
> If you don't use it your finish will look matt (not at all shiny) and will not have as much protection as if you had used it.


Sorry, I should've mentioned I'm using a gloss not metallic.


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

I was pretty happy with the shine and depth of gloss without lacquer. 

The car is kept under cover, is only used in fine weather and travels no more than 2000 miles a year. Perhaps I could skip the lacquer stage??


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

Can I skip the lacquer stage??


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I have used gloss aerosols when repairing my wheel arch and skipped using lacquer. It looks fine and the amount of gloss matches the adjacent paint. However, it's a '92 car and was a one stage paint to begin with, not clear over base (ie. colour then gloss lacquer). Also, it's only been a few months so not sure whether it will last as well as a paint then lacquer job. Presumably not. It will be under the wheel arch trim and bodykit so not as important as if it was a visible bit.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

The Z'eer said:


> I was pretty happy with the shine and depth of gloss without lacquer.
> 
> The car is kept under cover, is only used in fine weather and travels no more than 2000 miles a year. Perhaps I could skip the lacquer stage??


basecoat would be dull and not too durable at all

are you getting mixed up with basecoat and direct gloss ...sounds like youve used direct gloss to me


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

steveo3002 said:


> basecoat would be dull and not too durable at all
> 
> are you getting mixed up with basecoat and direct gloss ...sounds like youve used direct gloss to me


Simoniz Acrylic Gloss Black, this isn't classed as base coat?


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

On here when people talk about 'base coat' they usually mean the matt base coat paint, over which a clear coat (aka lacquer) is applied. This is the two stage paint found on most modern cars.

Your Simoniz paint is one stage gloss - it doesn't need a lacquer coat to be shiny, though you could apply one if you wished I guess. There was a thread a while ago where one of the professional guys on here was spraying clear coat over direct gloss and getting great results. 

If you are happy with the Simoniz matching the gloss of the surrounding paint I would leave it. Bear in mind that clear coat that comes in aerosol form is usually 1k clear coat, which as I understand it, isn't as hard or long lasting as 2k clearcoat (which you should have an air fed mask to spray for safety reasons).


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

The Z'eer said:


> Simoniz Acrylic Gloss Black, this isn't classed as base coat?


the "gloss " bit gives it away no?

basecoat tends to be labeled as basecoat


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

steveo3002 said:


> the "gloss " bit gives it away no?
> 
> basecoat tends to be labeled as basecoat


That I didn't realise. Ill leave out the lacquer then, makes things far easier with the likelihood of good result


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

Tintin said:


> I have used gloss aerosols when repairing my wheel arch and skipped using lacquer. It looks fine and the amount of gloss matches the adjacent paint. However, it's a '92 car and was a one stage paint to begin with, not clear over base (ie. colour then gloss lacquer). Also, it's only been a few months so not sure whether it will last as well as a paint then lacquer job. Presumably not. It will be under the wheel arch trim and bodykit so not as important as if it was a visible bit.


It's a classic American I'm working on, although I believe it was re painted around 17 years back. A single stage paint was used, may well of been cellulose. I had a very good result when keying the original paint and applying the gloss over the top.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice. It would have loved a 60's Mustang many years ago but the time was never right and now even a rough one is £8k plus. If your paint is single stage it probably was cellulose or direct gloss. Most aerosol paint is still cellulose. I would think the Simoniz acrylic would be a bit harder wearing. Put some pictures up when you have finished the repair.


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

Tintin said:


> Nice. It would have loved a 60's Mustang many years ago but the time was never right and now even a rough one is £8k plus. If your paint is single stage it probably was cellulose or direct gloss. Most aerosol paint is still cellulose. I would think the Simoniz acrylic would be a bit harder wearing. Put some pictures up when you have finished the repair.


I had 1973 Firebird Formula 400 fifteen years back, sadly it didn't work out. The price of the late 60's/early 70's classics has severely increased over the past ten years.

I dare the re spray is cellulose, considering it was done 17 years back. So acrylic paint is harder than cellulose?


----------

